# improvements?



## rfdesigner (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi

Yesterday whilst at Grannys my son (who has learning difficulties, so can do some unexpected things) decided to lie on the floor and play with a guitar, exploring the various sounds.. he looked so calm and enthralled I tried to capture the moment in a more interesting way than the usual snap.

So.. I took advantage of the piano to help framing, adding a little context and structure, given the amount of structure and subject I found B&W added significantly by allowing the viewer to focus on the calmness of the situation.

I don't see this as some amazing photo, it isn't, it's just a stepping stone to the next, so the question is, what could I have done better?.. how would you have approached this differently?


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Context, on first look it is hard to make out the guitar as a guitar. 
Your words told the story but the picture could have told it all.
However I am not sure you could have found the right perspective to improve this one with everything in its place.


----------

